# Black sand questions



## momof3 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am looking for a cheaper alternative (I know right isn't everyone lol) but I wondered if anyone else had tried this product? Black Beauty® Abrasive (Boiler slag, Coal slag) from READE

I have done some research via google and people are saying it is ok to use as an aquarium substrate but was wondering if anyone here had any experience, there is a place near me that supplies it I am just waiting for a call back on price etc.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would be careful using this as it says that it is sharp. This could harm bottom feeders (plecos & cories). Other than that it would be a nice dark substrate.

This is from a forum post I found online:The 20/40 blasting media is a mix of crystalline silica and coal slag. NOT recommended for use in aquaria. ... that may contain boiler slag, smelting slag, carbonized nut shells (these tend to float), coal slag, and various metals.

Others say they have used it with no problems. 

Apparently Toys R Us sells black playsand.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hmmmm thanks for your response, Silica sand is sharp too though right? Ya I can't find it on the toys r us website tho, I guess I will call tomorrow


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Quite a few members are using sandblasting sand from Lordco. I am not sure what color it comes in but it is another option. Others use Pool Filter Sand usually comes in a few colors to choose from. Check with your local pool & spa store. There is/was 1 on westwood.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if Michaels or Deserres would have black craft sand that would work for you.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you run your hands through blasting sand versus pool filter sand, you will instantly know the difference in sharpness. PFS is not as sharp as blasting sand.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

I was unable to find any pfs that was not tan colored on the island and did look a lot into the black beauty sand/substrate.

Based on what I read it is not really that good for fish, as it has coal and lots of other random things in it that I wouldn't want around me if I was a fish. However, a lot of people use it with no apparent ill affects, and it looks great for the price.

When I went to Lordco the blasting sand looked like a bunch of glass coke and 7up bottles smashed to really small pieces. I think they have 3 grades of size.

It really depends on what fish you are keeping, as well how much you want to spend. In the end I got black aquarium gravel for around $1 a lb. I am paranoid of everything though so wanted to just be put at ease knowing it was made for the tank.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Quite a few members are using sandblasting sand from Lordco. I am not sure what color it comes in but it is another option. Others use Pool Filter Sand usually comes in a few colors to choose from. Check with your local pool & spa store. There is/was 1 on westwood.


If you mean westwood st in Coquitlam that landscape supply store moved to United Blvd in Coquitlam a little while ago.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If I were going to use black sand, I would go with one of these: 
SeaChem Flourite Black Sand - 15lb
Seachem Onyx Sand Freshwater Substrate - 15lb


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

or this:
Estes Ultra Reef Black Marine Sand - 5lbs

The Seachem products are great for a planted tank.


----------

